# Erscheinungstermin



## Black_Hawk (3. Dezember 2007)

Hey ich hab schon in vielen Foren gekuckt und keiner weiss wann warhammer offiziel raus kommt vielleicht wisst ihr es ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (3. Dezember 2007)

Vorraussichtlich Mitte 2008.
Genaueres weiß man nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (4. Dezember 2007)

2. Quartal 2008, also irgendwann im April, Mai oder Juni. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Smilie sind bei euch echt doof aus, gar nicht wie nen nettes zwinkern, sondern irgendwie verwirrt/böse/beledigt. Ändert das mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich tippe mal auf 3. Quartal auch wenn EA Mythic das 2. Quartal einplant ist aus meiner Sicht heraus das 3. Quartal wahrscheinlicher. EA Mythic geht sehr auf das Feedback ein das aus der Beta kommt und da auch in der nächsten Phase wieder massig Feedback kommen wird haben die Jungs und Mädels da sicher dann noch nen Haufen Arbeit und Feintuning vor sich.

Würde mich zwar freuen wenn sie den Termin im 2. Quartal schaffen aber wenn nicht ist's halb so wild solang das Endprodukt dann passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (4. Dezember 2007)

lol und das spiel war glaub ich für 1 quartal angesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> lol und das spiel war glaub ich für 1 quartal angesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erste Releasedatum für WAR war 2007 angesetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe wie Pente auf das dritte Quartal, wobei das zweite auch gut möglich ist - Hauptsache das Spiel wird gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Das erste Releasedatum für WAR war 2007 angesetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles Pessimisten hier .. unglaublich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DuDu macht das schon ... uhm .. ja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*FUN YOU FUCKERS! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen einfach warten auf das erste oder zweit quartal hoffen und an der Beta teilnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (5. Dezember 2007)

So - ich habe das Datum in der FAQ mal aktualisiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hauptsache,Wrath und WAR kommen nicht gleichzeitig raus. Wäre irgendwie schade,wenn ich dann wählen müsste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimien (6. Dezember 2007)

also entweder kommt mir das nur so vor oder es ist wirklich so....... denn ich habe irgentwie das gefühl das bei WAR ne mänge für die Spieler gemacht wird oder zumindest viel auf die Spieler eingegangen wird. Wenn ich überlege wie es bei anderen Spielen war ist das hier ja mal bischen der Traum schlecht hin........

B2T: aber ich hoffe auch das es im 2. Quartal da ist.... aber wenn sie nicht in der zeit fertig werden und die wünsche der Spieler auch weiterhin berücksichtigen würde ich auch gern noch länger darauf warten.


----------



## Horde deadman (6. Dezember 2007)

Den neusten Berichten zufolge ist der ofizielle Termin 17.03.08. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich an dieses Termin halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (6. Dezember 2007)

Horde schrieb:


> Den neusten Berichten zufolge ist der ofizielle Termin 17.03.08. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich an dieses Termin halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bitte um Quellenangabe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (6. Dezember 2007)

Horde schrieb:


> Den neusten Berichten zufolge ist der ofizielle Termin 17.03.08. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich an dieses Termin halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quellen? Kann ich nämlich eigentlich nicht glauben - schön wär es trotzdem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dart0r (6. Dezember 2007)

Je länger sie daran basteln, umso besser soll es werden, ich nehme zahlreiche Verschiebungen in Kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptsache das wird ne bombe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (6. Dezember 2007)

2. quartal haut gut hin. wie pente schon gesagt hat gehen sie extrem auf das feedback ein was man ja von *hust* blixxard hust* nicht behaupten kann ^^ (nein bin kein war fanboy spiele selber gern wow is halt leider wie wahrheit).

freue mich so extrem auf das game und vorallem die beta updates zeigen das mythic ihr spiel gut vermarkten will und es toll gestalten will!!!


----------



## Celarandil (6. Dezember 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> 2. quartal haut gut hin. wie pente schon gesagt hat gehen sie extrem auf das feedback ein was man ja von *hust* blixxard hust* nicht behaupten kann ^^ (nein bin kein war fanboy spiele selber gern wow is halt leider wie wahrheit).
> 
> freue mich so extrem auf das game und vorallem die beta updates zeigen das mythic ihr spiel gut vermarkten will und es toll gestalten will!!!



Ich hoffe, sie kriegen es überhaupt nächstes Jahr hin! Ich erinner nur mal an Duke Nukem forever. Angekündigt wurde es schon 1997 - heute haben wir 2007 und es ist immer noch nicht draußen. Die ganzen verschiebungen von wegen Grafik Engine und blub und bla...  
Hoffen wir das beste und freuen uns auf ein HOFFENLICH schönes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Hawk (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe dass das Game so früh wie möglich raus kommt und endlich dieser erwartete WOW Killer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Dezember 2007)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass das Game so früh wie möglich raus kommt und endlich dieser erwartete WOW Killer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum wollen alle einen WoW-Killer haben? WoW macht auf seine Art (Level-PvE und ein wenig BG-PvP) eine Menge Spaß,WAR wird mit seinem Open-PvP viel Spaß machen (hoffe ich).


----------



## Sukiz (7. Dezember 2007)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass das Game so früh wie möglich raus kommt und endlich dieser erwartete WOW Killer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop der ewige kampf nervt ganz schön den wie auch schon in 100 anderen threads geschrieben kann man die beiden einfach nicht vergleichen.


----------



## colamix (7. Dezember 2007)

wow killer hin oder her? wenn juckts.

war wird wenn sie alles so machen wie angekündigt die spielerzahlen von wow erreichen können. ob es dann wow gekillt hat oder nicht sei dahin gestellt xD.

wenn es am anfang 10 server gibt die rand voll sind bin ich zufrieden und nach nem halben jahr werdens halt dann 20 server kp wie das bei wow war. aufjedenfall auf nem rand vollen server zocken auch wenns warteschlangen gibt!!!! den ich hab keine lust ewig nach gegnern zu suchen


----------



## Lemendeer (7. Dezember 2007)

der grund warum alle wollen das ein game ,.. sag ma jetzt mal war ,... ein "der" WoW killer ist ist meiner meinung nach der das sie alle ( so wie ich auch) zur zeit wow spielen und der meinung sind das es zur zeit das beste spiel am markt ist ( MMORPG) ,.. sie aber trotzdem mehr wollen ^^ ein besseres game als wow ^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (8. Dezember 2007)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> der grund warum alle wollen das ein game ,.. sag ma jetzt mal war ,... ein "der" WoW killer ist ist meiner meinung nach der das sie alle ( so wie ich auch) zur zeit wow spielen und der meinung sind das es zur zeit das beste spiel am markt ist ( MMORPG) ,.. sie aber trotzdem mehr wollen ^^ ein besseres game als wow ^^


Also wollen sie etwas neues, besseres - und lehnen es nicht ab. Jetzt muss es nur noch jemand schaffen.. und umso mehr Zeit vergeht, umso mehr Leute fordern etwas neues und umso leichter wird es meiner Meinung nach diesen Platz einzunehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (8. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Also wollen sie etwas neues, besseres - und lehnen es nicht ab. Jetzt muss es nur noch jemand schaffen.. und umso mehr Zeit vergeht, umso mehr Leute fordern etwas neues und umso leichter wird es meiner Meinung nach diesen Platz einzunehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Langeweile hat eigentlich fast jeden gepackt, der mehr als 2 Jahre WOW spielt.
Was sich allerdings mit erscheinen von WotLK ändern könnte.
Wenn nun beide Titel zeitgleich launchen ist es fraglich wer seinen Vorteil daraus ziehen kann. 
Es kann natürlich gut sein kann, da sich dann viele entscheiden werden beide Spiele zu spielen.Wenn WotLK dann ein abgekautes "farm hier, raide dort" Prinzip bietet könnte WOW die beste Werbeplattform für WAR werden, wenn es so wird wie wir alle hoffen.

BC hat gezeigt, dass kurzzeitig sehr viel mehr aktive Spieler gespielt haben um sich den neuen Kontent anzusehen.Leider (für WOW) sehr viele wirklich nur kurzzeitig. Wenn dieser "Höhepunkt" an aktiven Spielern dann enttäuscht ist von WotLK und WAR die Spieler begeistert, kann es ganz dumm ausgehen für Blizzard.

Aber all das sind nur Spekulationen.Fakt ist allerdings, dass sich in WOW die Zahl der millitanten "WAR ist ein billigspiel" Spieler häuft was wiederum ein klares Anzeichen ist, dass die Comunity sehr viel "Angst" vor dem Titel hat. 


Als Erscheinungstermin behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal Juli 2008. (geraten ohne einen Hauch von fakten)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (21. Dezember 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Quellenangabe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Onlineversandhandel bietet jetzt schon die Möglichkeit das Spiel vorzubestellen und nennt das Veröffentlichungsdatum 15.03.2008... keine Ahnung ob das verlässlich ist.
Hier mal die Seite:

Klick


----------



## Black Hawk (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde ihr einstellung gut...soll nicht so werden wie Gothic 3 sie waren nicht fertich haben es aber trotzdem verkauft...ich glaube es wird schon ein gutes game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Dezember 2007)

Bei Amazon ist leider noch nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## insertcoolname (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn jetzt schon ein onlineversandhandel einen erscheinungstermin nennt, dann ist das höchst unseriös, da selbst auf den offiziellen seiten noch nichts bekannt gegeben wurde.

diese onlinehändler wollen nur schon ein paar kunden einfangen, die es nicht abwarten können war vorzubestellen.


----------



## Verce (21. Dezember 2007)

ja. die termine werden warscheinlich kurzfristig, sofern mehr darüber bekannt wird, abgeändert. das wird oft und bei vielen spielen gemacht um den leuten schonmal das gefühl zu geben sie kriegen das spiel sofort wenn es erscheint


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Dezember 2007)

Solche Daten sind unseriös - ich habe bis jetzt noch keine solcher "Vorhersagen" gesehen die richtig war. Diese Schätzungen sollten meiner Meinung nach wegen Kundenverwirrung verboten werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (21. Dezember 2007)

solche daten sind dann "relativ" seriös wenn sie von einem grossen versandhändler oder einer grossen kaufhauskette sind (z.B. amazone, media markt usw) da diese ihre daten vom hersteller dirket beziehen da die hersteller wiederum diese grosshändler brauchen um eine möglichst schnelle verteilung ihrer spiele zu erreichen..aber bei so einem 08/15 versand?..vergesst es.....allerdings glaube ich mich zu erinnern das in einer der letzten gamesstar auch etwas von märz 2008 die rede war

we will see


----------



## Imbachar (22. Dezember 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> 2. quartal haut gut hin. wie pente schon gesagt hat gehen sie extrem auf das feedback ein was man ja von *hust* blixxard hust* nicht behaupten kann ^^ (nein bin kein war fanboy spiele selber gern wow is halt leider wie wahrheit).
> 
> freue mich so extrem auf das game und vorallem die beta updates zeigen das mythic ihr spiel gut vermarkten will und es toll gestalten will!!!



Mir geht´s genauso...ich hab zwar spaß an wow aber die community wird imemr shclechter und blizz hat einfach nen s***** support...daher WAR ich komme....soll einfach en gutes game werden....ich werde warten!


----------



## dvdbox (22. Dezember 2007)

so wie die Beta zur Zeit aussieht, tippe ich eher auf das 4. Quartal wenn überhaupt noch 2008...


----------



## Nevad (23. Dezember 2007)

Die Beta hat nix mit der Entwicklung des Spieles zu tun.


----------



## -Haihappen- (23. Dezember 2007)

Nevad schrieb:


> Die Beta hat nix mit der Entwicklung des Spieles zu tun.


So siehts aus - die Beta muss nicht den aktuellen Stand der Dinge wiederspiegeln. Und selbst wenn es länger dauert.. alles Gute braucht seine Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (23. Dezember 2007)

Da warte ich lieber noch ein halbes Jahr länger,als ein unfertiges Spiel zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandibel (23. Dezember 2007)

dvdbox schrieb:


> so wie die Beta zur Zeit aussieht, tippe ich eher auf das 4. Quartal wenn überhaupt noch 2008...



Bist du überhaupt in der beta ? Wenn ja auf welche Betaphase beziehst du dich denn bitte ? 
Oder handelt es sich bei dir nur um nen protektionistischen WoW-Spieler, der sein Spiel in Gefahr sieht ? 

Trifft ersteres zu läufst du in Gefahr gegen die NDA zu verstoßen.

Sollte meine Spekulation Nummer 2 der Fall sein, so kannst du denke ich beruhigt sein. 
Warhammer wird wahrscheinlich nur die PvP-interessierten WoW-Spieler anziehen.
Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass es ein "WoWkiller" wird. 
Ich würde es als WoW-Spieler sogar positiv sehen,
nach dem Release von WAR kann sich Blizzard wieder um sein Kerngeschäft kümmern (PvE) 
und muss nicht mehr so viele Kapazitäten für irgendwelche Alibi-PvP-Features aufwenden.
WAR als reinigendes Gewitter sozusagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich halte es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel in den Sommermonaten erscheinen wird, denn da sind die Verkaufszahlen von Computerspielen (wahrscheinlich abhängig vom schönen Wetter) am schlechtesten...
Also entweder noch vor'm Sommer... oder aber erst im Herbst... und ich tendiere eher zum Herbst hin...


----------



## xtraxxxxx (23. Dezember 2007)

Frühstens 3 Quartel - ich Tip aber mehr auf 4Quartal. 1-2 Verschiebungen kommen sowieso noch. Wer sich aufs 2 Quartal versteift, würd mal wieder enttäuscht werden.

Und wer sich nach Händlerangeben richtet der ist erst recht verlassen.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Dezember 2007)

Dharek schrieb:


> Ich halte es für äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel in den Sommermonaten erscheinen wird, denn da sind die Verkaufszahlen von Computerspielen (wahrscheinlich abhängig vom schönen Wetter) am schlechtesten...
> Also entweder noch vor'm Sommer... oder aber erst im Herbst... und ich tendiere eher zum Herbst hin...



Das ist auch nur ein Märchen. Siehe die ganzen Blizzardspiele der Jahre 2000-2003,die alle im Sommer kamen und sich prächtig verkauft haben. Nicht jeder wird im Sommer plötzlich zum Dauersunnyboy im örtlichen Freibad oder Eiscafe. Es gibt genug Leute wie mich,die immer viel spielen,egal ob es draußen 30 Grad oder -10 Grad ist.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das ist auch nur ein Märchen. Siehe die ganzen Blizzardspiele der Jahre 2000-2003,die alle im Sommer kamen und sich prächtig verkauft haben. Nicht jeder wird im Sommer plötzlich zum Dauersunnyboy im örtlichen Freibad oder Eiscafe. Es gibt genug Leute wie mich,die immer viel spielen,egal ob es draußen 30 Grad oder -10 Grad ist.



Ich bin auch ein Gamer und ich bin stolz darauf!
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-63...h&plindex=0

*Geoutet aus der Hintertür renn*


----------

